
A rectal surgeon says bidets are way healthier than toilet paper - galazzah
https://www.insider.com/are-bidets-are-healthier-than-toilet-paper-2019-8
======
QuasiGiani
"Way?"

"Way!"

"Way??"

"Way!!"

... at least we get "rectal surgeon" rather than the almost ubiquitous
"scientists"...

------
washitallaway
www.hellotushy.com for a great bidet. If anyone from hellotushy sees this i'd
love a promo code!

------
tabtab
For some reason I'm afraid to click on the link.

~~~
lake_vincent
The fact that the source is literally INSIDER.com really isn't helping the
situation either

